# Purity Beverage Bottle Info



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello   I have an old Purity Beverages bottle that I would like to know the value of.  It is an old soda bottle - marked Purity Beverages, Registered Contents 6 1/2 oz., Purity Beverage Co., Wilmington, Del.  There are no markings on the bottom.  Two seams and the bottom is almost 1/2 an inch thick.  The bottle alone weighs 14.6 ounces.  New to this (thanks to those who helped me earlier w/ whiskey bottle) so would love to know if I dug up a good one...what's it worth   THANKS!!


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

$1-10, great job on the pics... Jim


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!!  The pics appear HUGE to me, but it took a while to even figure them out.  My Father was born and raised in Patterson, NJ.  I used to go picking with my Grandpop 45 years ago in that area.  I actually bought a beer bottle (Vita-Brew, if I remember correctly) from the Patterson area for my Father last Christmas and that's what got me started on bottles!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

Was it this VitaBrew? If not I'd love to see a pic of the one you got him.... Jim


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

That's it!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool, I'm still looking for one for my personal collection. I find 800Kb as the height of the pics works well, that's the size you see on the Vitabrew, but your's appear fine to me....


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2013)

I been looking for that bottle also. Nice. LEON.


----------

